# What do you think about the fattest guy winning the Alone show, 5 seasons in a row?



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

I think that it will kill all interest in the show, unless they impose a low maximum bodyfat %, like 15% for men and 20% for women. Why should anyone win just because they are fat? Why bother to watch such inept people?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

okey said:


> I think that it will kill all interest in the show, unless they impose a low maximum bodyfat %, like 15% for men and 20% for women. Why should anyone win just because they are fat? Why bother to watch such inept people?


I don't have as much trouble with that as choosing some the candidates that are almost throw away choices - they allowed that woman back on the program again with a debilitating disease and almost killed her this time ...


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

yeah, and people found OUT why you want a multitool instead of just a belt knife, via Carleigh, too. . There's not a lot of wood in Mongolia, and it's so cold in winter that a cabin aint going to hack it. You can't be wasting calories or time out getting firewood. So you want one of Condor's saw edged e tools. Use a vise, hammer and punch to offset the saw teeth, so that you can actually cut a kerf with it. Use the file blade on the Crunch multitool to sharpen the saw and the shovel. You can do plenty of chopping with an e tool, so dont waste picks on a saw and axe. You want a grass stuffed, very small dugout shelter, so that you dont need a fire. You wont need to live in it very long, since the remaining contender will soon starve out. if you know to make and use netting first thing. None of them do. They dont even take the stuff needed to make the required amount of netting (ie, over 1500 sq ft of 2" mesh) Which would be either a 2-person cotton rope hammock, or if that's not allowed, take a sheet hammock and cut/tear the 20x20 tarp into 1/8" wide strips and make netting out of the resulting cordage. You can make cordage out of the duct tape, or the 12x12 "optional" tarp. So there's no way for them to stop you from making a couple of baited weirs and a seine, with which to drive fish to the weirs, (in those shallow rivers). If you use iodine to rust the outside of your shovel (before going, obviously) you can use the rust as an accellerant to start fire, so you dont have to waste a pick on a ferro rod. Just build a primitive shelter over the fire, keep it dampened, and bed your coals at night. you wont need to start more than half a dozen fires "from scratch". Once you have one fire, you can have ashes, and charred punk wood, enabling you to start subsequent fires with the shovel and any hard, sharp rock. The 10 item limit is bs, but it really makes you think and you will be clearinig $3000-4k per day, so they get to make the rules. The show is very carefully set up to NEVER last 4 months, only very rarely 3 months, cause it costs a ton of money to maintain the rescue teams, and the liability insurance. The producers want their expenses to END as soon as they've got enough video for a dozen shows. No way in hell that they will ever allow TWO real deal guys on that show, and probably not even one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hate that stupid show! Hate! They need to allow the contestants to carry weapons. Why would they do that; to not allow for self defense? Let them review their stupid policy, then I'll watch it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am so glad I have no idea what y'all are talking about.
@okey - Use paragraphs. As a matter of internet-reading fact, use spaces in between paragraphs. That'll make for easier reading.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I am so glad I have no idea what y'all are talking about.


Me either. My tv is rarely on.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> I hate that stupid show! Hate! They need to allow the contestants to carry weapons. Why would they do that; to not allow for self defense? Let them review their stupid policy, then I'll watch it.


they want to appeal to an international audience, and almost nobody but the US allows citizens to have guns. 3 of the seasons were in Canada, which does not allow most of the weaponry we have here. Neither does Patagonia or Mongolia. Most of the bozos on this show would shoot somebody on the camera crews or something stupid like that. THAT is why they dont allow guns. Notice that they also dont allow water filters or treament pills? no bug netting, no steel traps, no real snares, not enough netting to amount to a hoot, no fishing lures, no lighters, no bug spray, all sorts of stuff aint allowed. they also are not allowed to roam more than a VERY few miles. They can't leave their stuff very long, or it'd get torn up by critters. They also have to lug around 30 lbs of camera gear everywhere, which pretty much rules out any effective hunting. It's just a waste of calories. Just because YOU are scared of your shadow does not mean that everyone else is, you know. This show is VERY carefully set up to never last 4 months, very rarely last 3 months and mostly be over with in 2 months, so that the show makes money.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

inceptor said:


> Me either. My tv is rarely on.


so why comment upon it, hmm?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

okey said:


> so why comment upon it, hmm?


He was responding to me. We talk, here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Me either. My tv is rarely on.


I only turn my TV on to watch the Kardashians. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I only turn my TV on to watch the Kardashians. :tango_face_grin:


Most tv drives me crazy. There's so much stupidity there. I would end up throwing something through the tv and it's expensive. AND I would piss off the wife. AND what would I use to play my PS4?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Most tv drives me crazy. There's so much stupidity there. I would end up throwing something through the tv and it's expensive. AND I would piss off the wife. AND what would I use to play my PS4?


I don't watch much of the network tv shows. To many mindless reality shows and how many CSI's? Now they are bringing back Magnum? Nothing original, nothing interesting, certainly nothing funny. Just basic sheeple crap. I watch a lot of movies, the science channel, military channel, local news, some classic reruns. If it weren't for my wife ( she could have the weather channel on all day while doing her computer work, not really watching, she likes the noise in the back round ) I would seriously consider telling Comcast to take their 200 dollar a month cable service and stick it you know where.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I don't watch much of the network tv shows. To many mindless reality shows and how many CSI's? Now they are bringing back Magnum? Nothing original, nothing interesting, certainly nothing funny. Just basic sheeple crap. I watch a lot of movies, the science channel, military channel, local news, some classic reruns. If it weren't for my wife ( she could have the weather channel on all day while doing her computer work, not really watching, she likes the noise in the back round ) I would seriously consider telling Comcast to take their 200 dollar a month cable service and stick it you know where.


With my wife it's Masterpiece Theater. If it wasn't that I could get rid of cable.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Question should be how does this effect your preps. Apparently being thin, fit and lean isn't the best condition in a survival situation. Yeah need a little fat reserves to get through the tough times.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

okey said:


> yeah, and people found OUT why you want a multitool instead of just a belt knife, via Carleigh, too. . There's not a lot of wood in Mongolia, and it's so cold in winter that a cabin aint going to hack it. You can't be wasting calories or time out getting firewood. So you want one of Condor's saw edged e tools. Use a vise, hammer and punch to offset the saw teeth, so that you can actually cut a kerf with it. Use the file blade on the Crunch multitool to sharpen the saw and the shovel. You can do plenty of chopping with an e tool, so dont waste picks on a saw and axe. You want a grass stuffed, very small dugout shelter, so that you dont need a fire. You wont need to live in it very long, since the remaining contender will soon starve out. if you know to make and use netting first thing. None of them do. They dont even take the stuff needed to make the required amount of netting (ie, over 1500 sq ft of 2" mesh) Which would be either a 2-person cotton rope hammock, or if that's not allowed, take a sheet hammock and cut/tear the 20x20 tarp into 1/8" wide strips and make netting out of the resulting cordage. You can make cordage out of the duct tape, or the 12x12 "optional" tarp. So there's no way for them to stop you from making a couple of baited weirs and a seine, with which to drive fish to the weirs, (in those shallow rivers). If you use iodine to rust the outside of your shovel (before going, obviously) you can use the rust as an accellerant to start fire, so you dont have to waste a pick on a ferro rod. Just build a primitive shelter over the fire, keep it dampened, and bed your coals at night. you wont need to start more than half a dozen fires "from scratch". Once you have one fire, you can have ashes, and charred punk wood, enabling you to start subsequent fires with the shovel and any hard, sharp rock. The 10 item limit is bs, but it really makes you think and you will be clearinig $3000-4k per day, so they get to make the rules. The show is very carefully set up to NEVER last 4 months, only very rarely 3 months, cause it costs a ton of money to maintain the rescue teams, and the liability insurance. The producers want their expenses to END as soon as they've got enough video for a dozen shows. No way in hell that they will ever allow TWO real deal guys on that show, and probably not even one.


Dammed right I'd be scared of a grizzly bear if he wanted me for dinner. Dammed right.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

See, I think it's morally wrong to put a man in harm's way for entertainment. For what? For the almighty dollar? It kinda makes me think of the gladiators in Rome. Just wrong in my book, just sayin'. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

okey said:


> I think that it will kill all interest in the show, unless they impose a low maximum bodyfat %, like 15% for men and 20% for women. Why should anyone win just because they are fat? Why bother to watch such inept people?


So .&#8230;. are you a fat gal (here in Texas we call them hefty honeys)?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> So .&#8230;. are you a fat gal (here in Texas we call them hefty honeys)?


Naughty. Lol.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

No, I"m an average weight man. There's no grizzlies in Mongolia. The short nosed Asian bear is very rare, and it's rarely 300 lbs. You see bigger men that that every DAY, I'll wager, and the can have guns, and 9mm suffices for THEM.  Nobody, in 5 seasons has been harmed by any critter bigger than a spider. Several wusses scared off really easily. Apparently you're one of them. Must be nice to be able to just throw away a clear 1/4 million $, which you can earn in 2 months and if you earn it by knowing what to do,, you'll also clear another 1/4 million $ over the next couple of years, selling books, vids, classes and endorsements. Cant do that if you win by being fat and lucky.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

So when are you gonna get on the show?


okey said:


> No, I"m an average weight man. There's no grizzlies in Mongolia. The short nosed Asian bear is very rare, and it's rarely 300 lbs. You see bigger men that that every DAY, I'll wager, and the can have guns, and 9mm suffices for THEM.  Nobody, in 5 seasons has been harmed by any critter bigger than a spider. Several wusses scared off really easily. Apparently you're one of them. Must be nice to be able to just throw away a clear 1/4 million $, which you can earn in 2 months and if you earn it by knowing what to do,, you'll also clear another 1/4 million $ over the next couple of years, selling books, vids, classes and endorsements. Cant do that if you win by being fat and lucky.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think Okie eats nails for breakfast. Tough guy.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry for messing up your name there Okie I'm using this voice thing on the phone.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think Okie eats nails for breakfast. Tough guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Seems there are a lot of tough guys on the internet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Seems there are a lot of tough guys on the internet.


I hear that keyboard commando's are truly badass dudes. Just ask any of them and they will tell you. :vs_lol:


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> So when are you gonna get on the show?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


As soon as they let me. I've applied for every season since the first one. There's over 5000 applicants every season, and blacks, women, gays, trangenders, single parents with sob stories, etc, get first dibs,


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

I dont eat breakfast. I fast for 16 hours every day.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

inceptor said:


> I hear that keyboard commando's are truly badass dudes. Just ask any of them and they will tell you. :vs_lol:


Just because you aint one of them doesn't mean none exist.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

okey said:


> Just because you aint one of them doesn't mean none exist.


:vs_lol: :vs_clap: :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

okey said:


> I dont eat breakfast. I fast for 16 hours every day.


Well crap, there goes my theory that you were a hefty honey! :vs_shocked:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

okey said:


> I dont eat breakfast. I fast for 16 hours every day.


So &#8230;. you skip breakfast, have lunch and dinner (it's supper down here in these parts), then a night snack, go to bed, get up and sprint to lunch?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slightly overweight people (not morbidly obese) have an advantage in a survival situation especially in cold climates, probably why they won. The really skinny guy with the mach 2 metabolism will have a hard time finding enough calories to keep him going.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

okey said:


> Just because you aint one of them doesn't mean none exist.


Just to make sure you understand, I am a true keyboard Commando. I have a fully automatic exclamation point. It's a ghost-key, as a matter of fact. It's outlawed in every state but Alaska.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I enjoy the show " Alone"
I also believe that the winner of each season has plenty of skills.


----------

